# Brian Schwertley



## Mayflower (Dec 20, 2005)

I have listed alot of sermons/teaching from Brian Schwertley by audiosermon, and i can say that he is a great teacher, all his sermons that i listen where very uplifting!!!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 20, 2005)

I think Schwertley has a lot of great work, although at times it is somewhat blunt work.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I think Schwertley has a lot of great work, although at times it is somewhat blunt work.



What do you mean by this ?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 1, 2006)

Schwertly is cool but his rabid rightwingedness usually seeps through his sermons every now and again i.e "All politicians lie, democrats more than republicans".

I like his sermons on "The Great Tribulation". Man did he rip into Dispie theology.


----------

